# Photomatix - Details Enhancer vs Tone Compressor



## elvogt3

I'm new to photomatix and am not clear about the difference between Details Enhancer and Tone Compressor. I've been working with them thinking that settings in both of them are combined when selecting the Process button. So I've come to realize different results are created depending on which tab you are on when selecting the Process button.

So what's the advantage of working with one over the other? And when and why would you merge a Details Enhanced image with a Tone Compressor image?

This is all very confusing and not clear in any of the Help references or online tutorials I've been reviewing.

Thank you


----------



## KmH

Check out this tutorial at hdrSoft, the authors of Photomatix Pro. Chose the tutorial for your type of computer. Pay particular attention to which tab is selected in the tutorial.

You'll notice the Details Enhance tab is selected first, then the Tone compressor.


----------

